# What are people using for ammo organization ?



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

This is my current set up for ammunition organization .. I'm also putting clay , rubber and 10MM steel as well on here since those are all the ammo I have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i just use empty noosa yogurt containers,large ones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I use these when empty .


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Old pill bottles for small stuff like bbs and any resealable rigid plastic container for the larger stuff.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Any resealable sturdy plastic container I come across.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Ziploc bags. I squeeze out most of the air. For long-term storage I add a few squirts of a rust preventative into the bag and move the bag around to distribute the oil. It gets humid here in the warmer months so I takes steps to prevent rust.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Bulk storage in a plastic tub, organized by size, but it became uncomfortably heavy - set it on a small flat caster rack.*

*In use stocks are in magnetic mechanic's bowls in a shoe box with safety glasses near the patio door. Clays are in an empty salsa container.*

*Those are interesting bins.*


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Old tums containers for the ones I currently use so they go in my range box with my frames and odds and ends. Cheap plastic ammo can to hold the bulk bags. Pill bottles for bbs. Ziplock bags for the clays.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I use plastic freezer bags with the respective ammo size marked on them.

The whole lot is kept inside a corrugated cardboard box. I tend to use the same steel ammo during every shooting session, which is no problem with an appropriate backstop (old bath towels placed over trestles and corrugated cardboard targets in my case) to avoid losing ammo.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I use cookie tins from Christmas cookies. I like your system better.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I use canning jars with the sizes written on the lids.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Barryeverson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I use empty vitamin bottles with the labels taken off. I write the size on the lid.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I use Planters Peanut containers with screw lids, and a Sharpie to mark the size of ammo on them.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I use Planters Peanut containers with screw lids, and a Sharpie to mark the size of ammo on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's clean. * :thumbsup:


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

:uhoh: Errrrr......... I didn't know :iono: you were supposed to have one.

'drif


----------

